#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What is your favorite festival? Why?

## Bhavya

My favorite festivals are Karthigai theepam, Navarathri and Christmas.I like karthigai theepam because its a festival of lights, so, I love to light my home with bright and sparkling theepams. Navaratri is my favorite because it's a 9 day festival dedicated to goddesses I get empowered and divine feeling on those nine days. And finally, I like Christmas from my schools days, simply because I love Christmas decorations, I love to decorate in Christmas time. So guys what is your favorite festival and why?

----------

